# Minion for my daughter



## Gingerbeard (Apr 28, 2015)

My daughter loves anything Minion related. A minion is basically a twinkie in overalls that does it's master's bidding… They're featured in Disney Pixar's "Despicable Me" for those of you who didn't know.

I am EXTREMELY new to this hobby, so I was very proud to have finally produced something that was identifiable by other people. And of course, after I painted it and sealed it, my daughter instantly knew what it was. She loves her little minion. He sits on her coloring table during the day before she puts him away with the rest of her toys at night.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Great job! Sounds like your daughter loves it, and that's the best part.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice work on the minion - she'll treasure it for a long time!

Claude


----------



## Gingerbeard (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks, guys. Now I'm working on Boba Fett. :-D


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

Bob is my favorite.


----------

